# McDonald's??



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Just looking to see if anyone does work for McDonald's. I am not sure if they are each owned indiviually or what the situation is.I have 5 of them within a few miles of home, and all are about the same size lots. Anyone do work for fast food chains? thanks for any advice available.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I used to do McDonalds and Arby's. Some are independently owned. Some are owned as a conglomerate (a company that owns several fast food restaurants), and some are corporate owned by McDonalds. A good way to tell if they are owned by McDonalds is to see if they are open 24 hours. Now, all McD's that are corporate are 24hrs.

If they are independently owned or conglomerate it is very easy to contact the owner(s). Just talk to the store Mgr and ask for the contact info. Simple as that. Many times they will have a business card available for you to have.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*Mc'Donalds*

Thanks for the info. That is how I have been trying to get contacts. I am waiting to hear on a 160,000 square foot lot. if it falls through, I figure they would be a good alternative. Seeing how most are the same size I think it should be easy to come up with a price.thanks again.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I used to do most McDonalds for $150.00 with salt. Arby's the same. If I had to come back and clean up where cars brought in road snow I would charge them $50.00 minimum. It rarely went over that.


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Not all 24hr McDonald's are corporate. In MA, NH, and ME there is a private company that owns about 100 stores through out those states. The only problem is that they are cheap. Most of the time taking the lowest bidder. I use to work at one and I have a brother that still does so I know. Even if they are a corporate I would still ask.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

You are right. I should have been more careful with my words. All corporate McD's are 24 hours. Owner Operators and conglomerates decide the hours of operation themselves.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We try to avoid any 24 hr operations including fast food, motels and gas stations. Too many complaints about "not all the snow was removed" and way too many claims of damaged vehicles. Offices are by far the highest profit margin items in snow removal for us.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

I actually love hotels. You make a couple relief passes in the middle of the night so people can get out and the next mid-afternoon you can go clean up the rest. Gives you plenty of time to complete the rest of the accounts all night long.


----------

